# Seperated and feeling sick



## basilia1 (Feb 26, 2009)

My husband walked out on my daughter and I this week. He said that he has been miserable for the last 12years. Ive known him 12 years. He yelled at me in the truck and told me he wanted a divorce and didnt want to see me anymore. Everyone under the sun is praying that he comes back home. He staying with his sister and she keeps me informed. Its been only three days but i cant eat, sleep and I know my daughters worried. Shes 16. He is in a band and it consumes are life. I nagged about time we should spend together. He told my daughter that he just couldnt give me the time i needed. That his band and work took all his time. Will he come back? I jsut dont know..


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

The modt important thing to do first is to take care of yourself first. Maybe he will comeback but he seems a bit on the selfish side. Does he have an e-mail? somthing you can send a detailed letter too?

draconis


----------



## basilia1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Before the big blow up in his truck. I had placed a letter and a gift. Not sure if he ever read it. For 12 years i put up with the band. I can remember only one anniversary that we spent without the band. He also said that I was older, by seven years, and that I would never be able to give him kids. I have had four miscarriages and scared to do it again. Am i being stupid for wanting to save this marriage. I really do love him.


----------

